# Which Full Cover Concealer for NC20 skin?



## ThePowderPuff (Oct 24, 2010)

I am NC 20 and looking for the right colour in MUFE Full Cover Concealer. But no one sells MUFE here in Denmark.

  	I have it in number 3 LIght Beige, and it's  absolutely too light for me. I wear MUFE HD foundation in 117, which is slightly light on me but works well especially in the winter.

  	Which number should I get in Full Cover Concealer?


----------



## Ejka (Oct 25, 2010)

I've never been officially matched to a MAC foundation, but I'm pretty sure that I'm a light NW/NC 20. My undertones are neutral/beige (neck leaning yellow & some pinkness in the face).

  	My full cover concealer match is #4 flesh. Other than that, I also use Liquid lift concealer #3 Light Beige, HD concealer #325 and Liquid Lift foundation #1 Porcelain. The foundation is just a tad too pink for my liking, but looks ok if used lightly and set with a more neutral or yellow powder. The one that I like the most (colour, coverage, finish and price-wise) is Liquid lift concealer #3. Still, if you need full coverage (pigmentation marks, distinct under eye circles, blemishes etc.), nobody does the job better than Full cover.

  	IMO either #4 or #6 would work best for you (depending on how strong/yellow are your undertones & if you're a 'light' or a 'dark' NC20). #4 might end up looking too neutral-toned and maybe even light (although full cover concealer darkens quite a bit once applied) on you, and #6 might be too dark (I'd definitely exclude #5 since it has pink undertones). I saw a youtube tutorial in which a girl who is HD #117 uses Full cover #6 and HD concealer #330. On the other hand, Temptalia's matrix suggests #4 as a match for HD #117 and MAC NC20 (according to the chart #6 is better suited for NC25). Perhaps some nice Specktra ladies could swatch them both side by side? We, too, unfortunately do not have MUFE in Slovenia, so I can only provide pics of the ones I own.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank you so much for your help. Then it's no wonder that number 3 is too light. I have pretty strong yellow undertones. Don't know whether to go for 4 or 6. Hmmm


----------



## Ejka (Oct 25, 2010)

Hopefully, some of the girls who use #6 will describe the colour & their colouring. If not, I suggest you quickly skim through some youtube tutorials with the girls who wear #4 and #6 (it should give you a general ideal of what to expect and maybe you will even see one that closely resembles your complexion). Another option would be to email a MUFE boutique & ask for their professional opinion/suggestions - I'm not sure if that is a common practice or if they usually respond, but it can't hurt to try. If you're still undecided, I can sand you a sample of #4 (just PM me).

  	I also found a swatch with both colours on My Makeup Reviews' blog:
  	http://mymakeupreviews.blogspot.com/2008/04/make-up-for-ever-full-cover-extreme.html
  	She has the old names (they changed the packaging and names about a year ago), #4 was&is flesh, whereas #6 is now called Ivory. I don't think that the colour/formulation was severely altered. I still have some of the 'old' #4. When I first swatched the old and the new one, I was shocked, but after a couple of minutes, when the darkening/oxidation takes place, the colours become much more similar (the new one still being a bit browner).


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Oct 25, 2010)

That's so nice of you! Thanks. I will check out youtube. Do you happen to know which ones to look at?


----------



## Ejka (Oct 25, 2010)

You're welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Here are some for #6:
  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CHh4vZq1Jo
  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mC9gyBu3ojw (I honestly don't want to be mean/disrespectful, but I think - comparing to her neck&arms - that #6 is maybe a bit dark)
  	And for #4:
  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzCFbqXUTRg
  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AXWZNXf47o
  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sw795qOKm2Y

  	I'm sure you can find many more - just type "MUFE Full Cover #4" or something like that.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Oct 27, 2010)

I think #4 will be the right one. Especially in the winter. Thank you so much.

  	Any other opinions?


----------



## infinitize (Jul 29, 2014)

I would get #6. 
  #4 and #5 is a bit more neutral-pink when you blend them out and once they set..


----------

